# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  Thu mua Laptop, Thu mua Macbook tận nơi giá cao

## TungCDTH06

Thu mua laptop - macbook Duy Tân - đơn vị thu mua smartphone tính laptop macbook giá tốt nhất, nhanh nhất, tiền mặt, uy tín nhất Sài Gòn. Bán gì cũng dc hãy nhớ đến Duy Tân chúng tôi.

THU MUA LAPTOP - THU MUA MACBOOK GIÁ CAO DUY TÂN
THU MUA TẬN NƠI - UY TÍN- TIỀN MẶT - ĐẾN NGAY
Hotline: 0939.37.55.37 - 0931.414.799 - 0927.225.925 
Website: thumualaptopmacbook.com+ Chuyên thu mua Macbook, thu mua Laptop giá cao, tận nơi tphcm, đồng nai, bình dương, long an. Thu mua laptop, notebook, linh kiện, xác macbook cũ giá tốt, thu mua máy bàn, máy tiệm net, thanh lý công ty. Thu mua laptop Sony Vaio, Acer, Asus, HP, Compaq, Dell, Toshiba, IBM, Lenovo Thinkpad, … và tất cả các loại trên thị trường hiện nay.
+ Thu mua Macbook Pro, Air, Retina, macbook mọi cấu hình, macbook bể nát, linh kiện, xác, xương cốt thu mua hết.
+  Mua laptop Gaming cũ giá cao: Dell Alienware, Asus Rog, Razer Blade, Laptop Gaming MSI, Acer Predator, Gaming HP, …
+  Thu mua xác laptop, xác macbook cũ, laptop bể nát, laptop không hoạt động, … giá cao nhất theo thị trường.
+  Mua laptop hư main, bể màn hình, vô nước, bị rơi vỡ, … không sửa được (giá cao nhất theo linh kiện).
+ Thu mua linh kiện laptop, linh kiện macbook giá cao
+ Thu mua Macbook nguyên thùng, like new, xách tay, Macbook hư, linh kiện macbook, Imac tại nhà giá đỉnh.

Dịch vụ thu mua laptop, thu mua macbook tận nơi Duy Tân
+ Thu mua laptop, macbook tận nơi sinh viên, học sinh, nhân viên văn phòng, thu mua laptop, máy tính, thiết bị công nghệ hộ gia đình, chung cư giá cao.
+ Thanh lý laptop, macbook, máy tính văn phòng, dịch vụ, xí nghiệp, trường học, bệnh viện.
+ Thanh lý máy tính, laptop, macbook, thiết bị số lượng lớn, nhận đấu thầu, định giá toàn bộ thiết bị, tài sản cntt theo yêu cầu.
+ Hoa hồng cao cho người giới thiệu, chiết khấu trực tiếp cho giới thiệu, trung gian thanh lý.

Khu vực thu mua laptop, thu mua macbook
Chuyên dịch vụ thu mua macbook cu gia cao uy tín, đảm bảo hài lòng nhất của quý khách, thu mua laptop đã qua sử dụng, like new, hư vỡ bể, linh kiện tận nơi các khu vực quận huyện TP Hồ Chí Minh: Quận 1, quận 2, quận 3, quận 4, quận 5, quận 6, quận 7, quận 8, quận 9, quận 10, quận 11, quận 12, quận Bình Thạnh, quận Gò Vấp, quận Phú Nhuận, quận Tân Bình, quận Thủ Đức, Quận Tân Phú, Quận Bình Tân. Ngoài ra chúng tôi Thu mua laptop cũ tại Đồng Nai, Vũng Tàu, Bình Dương, Long An…….

Quy trình thu mua laptop macbook của chúng tôi
+ Khi có nhu cầu bán máy tính, laptop, macbook, linh kiện quý khách vui lòng gọi điện thoại đến chúng tôi qua hotline: 0939.37.55.37 - 0931.414.799 (Zalo, Viber)
+ Nhân viên kỹ thuật chúng tôi sẽ hướng dẫn quý khách xem thông tin cấu hình máy và tình trạng máy và báo giá thu mua. Trong trường hợp quý khách không thể xem thông tin máy, chúng tôi sẽ xuống tận nơi để xem máy và báo giá.
+ Nếu khách hàng đồng ý giá chúng tôi thu mua. Chúng tôi tiến hành thu mua và thanh toán tiền hàng nhanh gọn, tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản tận nơi cho quý khách an tâm.
+ Chúng tôi sẽ sao lưu toàn bộ thông tin trong máy cho quý khách hàng nếu khách yêu cầu và mang máy về dịch vụ.
+ Trường hợp khách hàng đã bán mà chúng tôi chưa bán đi, quý khách hàng có thể chuộc lại bất cứ lúc nào với chi phí cực rẻ.
+ Nhận cầm cố laptop, macbook... đổi laptop cũ lấy laptop mới hoặc đổi cấu hình thấp lấy cấu hình cao với chi phí rẻ nhất SG.

trung tâm hàng đầu TPHCM về Thu Mua Laptop - Thu Mua Macbook. khách hàng cần bán Macbook, Laptop gọi ngay : 0939.37.55.37 - 0931.414.799 - thumualaptopmacbook.com  - thumualaptopsaigon.com chúng tôi sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách cả về giá và sự phục vụ. Hân hạnh được hỗ trợ quý khách hàng gần xa !

----------

